# Central Bank review of Macroprudential Rules to begin shortly



## Brendan Burgess (26 May 2021)

According to a Davys client note,  the Central Bank published an account of their Macroprudential Measures Committee meeting in April in which they were told that a review would begin shortly.

​


----------



## 24601 (26 May 2021)

Brendan Burgess said:


> According to a Davys client note,  the Central Bank published an account of their Macroprudential Measures Committee meeting in April in which they were told that a review would begin shortly.
> 
> ​





			https://www.centralbank.ie/docs/default-source/financial-system/financial-stability/macroprudential-policy/macroprudential-measures-committee/macro-prudential-measures-committee-meeting-2-of-2021---12-april-2021.pdf?sfvrsn=4


----------

